# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Lutjet që devotshmëria e Krishtërve ia ka kushtuar njinisë të Hyjit.

## torrkerry

Eshtë një temë e kushtuar lutjes.
Do të gjeni lutjet më të bukura që tradita e krishterë ia ka kushstuar  Hyjit,
Atit të Gjithëpushtetshëm,  krijuesit të qiellit e të tokës
Të gjithë  mund të shkruajmë këtu lutjet që devotshmëria e të krishterëve ia ka kushtuar njëshmërisë së Zotit.

Filloj me këto tre lutje.

LAVDE TE HYJIT TË TEJETLARTË

ATI YNE
Ati ynë që je në qiell, 
u shenjtëroftë emri yt,
ardhtë mbretëria jotë,
u bëftë vullnesa jote, 
si në qiell ashtu në tokë.
Bukën tonë të përditshme
na e jep  sot.
Na i fal fajet tona,
si i falim ne fajtorët tanë. 
E mos na ler të biem në tundim.
Por na liro nga i keqi.
JEZUSI


PARA PUNE
Veprimeve tona, po të lutemi, o Zot, na e del para me frymën tënde 
dhe na i përcjell duke na ndihmuar, që çdo uratë apo veprim ynë,
prej teje të zëjë fill, e nëpër ty i filluar, të marrë fund. Amen. 
Nga MESHARI ROMAK.


KANTIKU I VELLA DIELLIT.

I tejetlartë, i gjithëpushtetshëm,, Zot i mirë,
të tua janë lavdet, nderi, lavdia e çdo bekim.

Vetëm Ty, i Tejetlartë, të kanë hije,
dhe asnjeri nuk është i denjë të të përmendë.

Qofsh lëvduar, Zoti im, me të gjitha krijesat e Tua,
veçanërisht për Zotin tim vëlla Diellin, 
i cili është i shndritshëm, nëpërmjet tij ti na ndriçon.

Ai është i bukur dhe rrezëllues, me shkelqim të madh;
shëmbëllimi yt është, o i Tejetlartë.

Qofsh lëvduar, Zoti im, për motrën Hënë dhe Yjet:
 në qiell i ke krijuar të qarta dhe të çmueshme dhe të bukura.

Qofsh lëvduar, Zoti im, për motrën Erë 
dhe për motin e vrenjtur dhe të kthjellët e për çdo stinë,
nëpërmjet të cilës përkrah krijesat e tua.

Qofsh lëvduar, Zoti im, për vëlla Ujin,
i cili është fort dobishëm e i përvuajtur dhe i çmueshëm e i dëlirë.

Qofsh lëvduar, Zoti im, për vella Zjarrin,
nëpërmjet të cilit ndriçon për ne natën:
ai është i bukur dhe i hareshëm, i fortë dhe i fuqishëm.

Qofsh lëvduar, Zoti im, për motrën  tonë Tokën nënë, 
e cila na ushqen e na mban,
dhe prodhon çdo lloj fryti me lule dhe barëra shumëngjyrëshe.

Qofsh lëvduar Zoti im,
për ata që falin për dashurinë tënde,
dhe durojnë sëmundje dhe mundime.

Lum ata që do të durojnë në paqe, 
sepse prej Teje, o i Tejetlartë, do të kurorëzohen.

Qofsh lëvduar, Zoti im,
për motrën tonë Vdekje trupore,
nga e cila askush nga të gjallët nuk mund të shpëtojë:

vaj për ata që do të vdesin në mëkat mortar; 
lum ata që ajo do t’ i gjejë në vullnetin tend tejet të shenjtë,
sepse vkekja e përjetshme nuk do ta cenojë.

Lavdërojeni dhe bekojeni Zotin tim e falënderojeni
dhe shërbejini me përvujtëri të thellë.

SHEN FRANCESKU NGA ASSISI.

----------


## torrkerry

BEKIMI PER FRAT LEONIN.
Hyji gjithëpushtetshëm. Shpëtimtar i mëshirshëm.
Zoti të bekoftë e të ruajtë (Nr 6,24-26),
Të ndriqoftë me fytyrën e vet
E pastë mëshirën për ty.
E ktheftë fytyrën e vet drejt teje e të dhëntë paqen.
Zoti të bekoftë ty, frat Leon.

SHEN FRANCESKU NGA ASSISI

----------


## torrkerry

LAVDE TE HYJIT TE TEJETLARTE.
Ti je i shenjtë, Zot, i vetmi Hyj që bën mrekulli.
Ti je i fort, Ti je i madh, Ti je i tejetlartë.
Ti je mbret i gjithëpushtetshëm, 
Ti, Atë i shenjtë, mbret i qiellit dhe i tokës.
Ti je Trini dhe Njësi, Zot Hyj i hyjnive.
Ti je e mira, çdo e mirë, më e madhja e mirë,
Zoti Hyj i gjallë dhe i vërtetë.
Ti je dashuri dhe bamirësi, Ti je dituri,
Ti je përvujtëri, Ti je duresë,
Ti je bukuri, Ti je butësi,
Ti je siguri, Ti je qetësi.
Ti je gazmend dhe hare,
Ti je shpresa jonë, Ti je drejtësi,
Ti je vetëpërmbajtje, Ti je gjithë pasuri jonë e mjaftueshme.
Ti je bukuri, Ti je butësi.
Ti je pajtor, Ti je rojtar e mbrojtës ynë.
Ti je qëndresë, Ti je freski jonë, 
Ti je shpresa jonë, Ti je feja jonë,
Ti je dashuria jonë,
Ti je krejt ëmbëlsia jonë, Ti je jeta jonë e amshuar, 
Zot i madh dhe i admirueshëm. 

SHEN FRANCESKU NGA ASSISI.

----------


## torrkerry

LAVDE PER CDO ORE.


Shejnt, shenjt, shenjt Zoti Hyji i gjithëpushtetshëm
që është, që ishte e që do të jetë;
E rta lëvdojmë e ta lartësojme në shekuij.

Ti je i denjë, o Zot, Hyji ynë
të marrësh lëvdatat, lavdinë,
nderin dhe bekim.
E ta lëvdojmë e ta lartësojmë në shekuj.

I denjë është Qengji që është flijuar,
Të marrë fuqi e hyjni, dituri e qëndresë, nder e lavdi e bekim;
E ta lëvdojmë e ta lartësojmë në shekuj.

Të bekojmë Atin e Birin e Shpirtin Shenjt;
E ta lëvdojmë e ta lartësojmë në shekuj.

Bekoni Zotin të gjitha veprat e Zotit, 
E ta lëvsojmë e ta lartësojmë në shekuj.

Lëvdojeni Hyjin tonë, të gjithë ju shërbëtorë
Ju që i druheni Hyjit, të vëgjël e të mëdhenj;
E ta lavdërojmë e ta lartësojmë në shekuj.

Ta lëvdojnë Atë, të lavdishmin, qielli dhe toka;
E ta lëvdojmë e ta lartësojmë në shekuj.

E çdo krijesë që është në qiell
E përmbi tokë e nën tokë,
E deti dhe krijesat që ai mban;
E ta lavdërojmë e ta lartësojmë në shekuj.

Lavdi Atit e Birit, e Shpirtit Shenjt;
E ta lavdërojmë e ta lartësojmë në shekuj.
Siç ishte në fillim, tani e përgjithmonë
E në shekuj të shekujve.Amen
E ta lavdërojmë e ta lartësojmë në shekuj.

Shën Francesku nga Assisi.


Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

LUTJA E DREJTUAR ZOTIT KREJT TE SHENJTË.

Ti je i Shenjtë, Hyj e Atë i të gjitha gjërave;
Ti je i Shenhtë, Hyj, vullneti i të cilit kryet nëpërmjet fuqive të tija;
Ti je i Shejntë, Hyj, që don të njihesh dhe që je i njohur nga krijesat e tua;
Ti je i Shenjtë, Hyj, që nëpërmjet Fjalës tënde, ke krijuar gjithësinë;
Ti je i Shenjtë, Hyj, imazhi i të cilit është në çdo krijesë;
Ti je i Shenjtë, sepse, krijuesi i gjithçkaje,  nuk të ka bërë nartyra;
Ti je i Shenjtë, më i madhi i të gjitha gjërave më të medha;
Ti je i Shenjtë, më i madhi se çdo lavdërimi.
Ti për të cilin nuk mund të themi asgjë,
Ti, lavdet e të cilit nuk mund të shprehen;
Ti që mund të evokohesh vetëm më heshtje,
Pranoji lutjet tona e lavdettona,
Që dalin nga një Shpirt e një zemër të kthyer te Ti.

Ermete Trimegisto. 


Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

NJE LUTJE E DREJTUAR HYJIT ATE.

O Zoti im, jo vetëm që unë e kam besim në Ty,
Por unë e kam besim vetëm në Ty.

Ma e jep, pra, Shpirtin tënd, që të mund të dorëzohem krejt Ty,
E që ta pranoj në paqe gjithçka nuk mund të ndryshoj.

Ma e jep edhe Shpirtin e forcës,
Për të ndryshuar gjërat që mund të ndryshohen.

Ma e jep, në fund, Shpirtin e dijes,
Për të kuptuar çka varet me të vërtetë prej meje,

E atëherë bëj që ta kryej vetëm
Vullnetin tënd e shenjtë.
Amen.

TRE FEMIJE NGA FATIMA.


Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

LUTJE.
I gjithpushtetshmi, i tejetlarti,
I tejetlarti dhe i madhërueshmi Hyj,
Çdo i mirë, më e madhja e mira, gjithë e mira,
Ti që i vetmi je i mirë,
Bëj që ne të të lartësojmë çdo lavdërim, çdo lavdi, çdo hir, çdo nder, çdo bekim
E të gjitha të mirat.
Fiat! Fiat! Amen.

SHEN FRANCESKU NGA ASSISI

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

O ZOTI IM I DASHUR,
Unë dorëzohem krejtësisht në duart e tua të shenjta,
që të bësh me mua e me gjërat e mia çka të pëlqen ty më shumë.
Në këtë dorëzim të embël për mua,
unë pushoj në zemrën tënde hyjnore 
si një vajzë e vogël dhe e brishtë
pushon në kroharorin e nënës së vet.
Ti do të kujdesesh për të gjitha këto, 
e unë do të kem vetëm një mendim:
që të dua ty, o Zoti im i dashur,
e ta kryej vullnetin tënd të shenjtë. Amen. 

SHEJNTJA GJEMA GALGANI.

----------


## torrkerry

O ZOT I QIELLIT DHE I TOKËS,
o Zot i engjëjve dhe i kryeengjëjve,
o Zot i patriarkëve, i profetëve dhe i apostujve,
o Zot i martirëve, i shenjtërve dhe i virgjërave,
o Zot që ke pushtetin ta japesh jetën pas vdekjes,
dhe pushimin pas lodhjes,
sepse nuk ka një zot tjetër përveç teje,
dhe nuk është e mundur të jetë përveç teje,
Krijuesit të amshuar së të gjitha sendeve
që shihen e që nuk shihen,
o Zot, mbrertëria e të cilit nuk do të ketë mbarim,
me përvujtëri po të lutem që të më lirosh
prej çdo robërie, prej çdo varësie nga e keqja,
prej çdo mashtrimi, prej çdo rrëziku
që unë do të bie përsëri në mëkat.
Të lutem, o Zot i gjithëfuqishëm,
më mbaj gjithmonë të lirë prej këtyre fatkeqësive.

NGA NJË LUTJE EKZORCISTE

----------


## torrkerry

O ZOT, ATË I MIRË DHE I MËSHIRSHËM,
shikoje me mëshirë,me mirësi dhe dashuri,
njerëzimin mbarë e sfilitur nga një dobësi vdekjeprurëse, 
e bëj që të rimarrë një jetë të re e një fuqi të re
prej teje, që je burim jete e i plotëfuqishëm. 

MËSHARI AMBROZIAN

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

PSALMI 8


Sa i mrekullueshëm është emri yt mbi gjithë rruzullin,
o Zot, Zoti ynë, që vure madhështinë tënde mbi qiejtë!

Nga goja e të vegjëlve dhe foshnjave në gji,
ke vendosur lëvdimin për shkak të armiqëve të tu,
për t’i mbyllur gojën armikut dhe hakmarrësit.

Kur mendoj qiejtë e tu që janë vepër e gishtërinjvë të tu,
hënën dhe yjet që ti ke vendosur,

çfarë është njeriu që ta mbash mend,
dhe biri i njeriut, që ta vizitosh?

Mëgjithate ti e bëre pak më të ulët se Perëndia,
dhe e kurorëzove me lavdi dhe me nder.

E bëre të mbretërojë mbi veprat e duarve të tua,
dhe vure çdo gjë nën këmbët e tij!

Dhentë dhe bagëtitë e tjera,
madje bishat e egra,

Zogjtë e qiellit dhe peshqit e detit, 
tërë ato që kalojnë nëpër shtigjet e detit.

O Zot, Zoti ynë, sa i mrekullueshëm
është emri yt në të gjithë dheun!

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

LUTJA  VINÇENCIANE

O Zot, bëj që të jem mik i të gjithëve,
bëj që personi im të ngjallë besim,                             
atyre që vuajnë dhe dëshpërohen,
atyre që e kërkojnë dritën larg prej Teje,
atyre që dëshirojnë të fillojnë, por nuk  dinë si ,                                                                                 
atyre që dëshirojnë t’ i hapin zemrën dikujt,
 por nuk ndihen të aftë.
 Më ndimo, o Zot,
 që të mos kaloj afër dikujt
me fytyrë indiferente, me zemrën e mbyllur,
duke ecur me shpejtësi.
O Zot, bëj që të jem sa më shpejtë i vetëdijshëm                                                                    
për ata që i kam afër,              
 për ata që janë preokupuar dhe deorientuar,
për ata që vuajnë, duke mos e treguar këtë,
për ata që ndihen në vetmi, duke mos e dashur këtë.
O Zot, ma jep një ndjeshmëri
 që t’di për  t’i takuar zemrat.
O Zot, më liro nga egoizmi,
që unë të mund të shërbej ty,
që unë të mund të dua ty,
që unë të mund të dëgjoj ty,
në çdo vëlla, që ti don që unë ta takoj.

SHËN VINKU DE  PAUL.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

ZOTIT, DHËNDRRIT TË SHPIRTIT.

Duartrokit në derën e zemrës time, o Zot i dashur;
sepse, deri tani  nuk ke bërë asgjë 
përveç të duartrokisësh, të frymëzosh, 
të ndriçosh e të kërkosh të më pastrosh;
që unë të kem mundësi të ngjallem, të ngritem,
më mund, më gjunjëzo, më asgjëso,
dhe dërgoje gjithë fuqinë tënde mbi mua,
që unë të shqyhem, që të plandosem, 
që të digjem, e  të ripërtërihem...
Bëj që të ndahem përsëri, shlyej e thyej këtë lidhje,
më mbart tek Ti, me fut në një burg, 
sepse unë, nëse Ti nuk më bën skllevër,
kurrë nuk do të jem i lirë, 
kurrë nuk do të jem njeri.
Kurrë nuk do të jem i pastër, 
nëse Ti nuk do të më përdhunosh.

JOHN DONNE një mistik i Shekullit XlV.


Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

MË FAL, O ZOT.
O Zot, nuk është e nevojshme që të them se kam gabuar.
Ti e njeh mëkatin tim, e sheh trishtimin tim dhe jetën time të lodhur.
Nuk e kam jetuar fjalën tënde, nuk e kam ruajtur të pastër shpirtin.
U kam bërë keq të tjerëve, jam lidhur me gjërat e kësaj bote.
Por, ti, o Zot,  je i mirë dhe unë e therras mirësinë tënde.
Vetëm ti e di se për çfarë kam nevojë.
Vullneti është i dobët, zemra jo e qëndrueshme,
dhe jo gjithmonë arrit t’a shmang mëkatin.
Por s’dua të vazhdoj të jetoj kështu.
Largojë, o Zot, çdo e keqe nga zemra ime.
Mos më largo miqësinë tënde,
dhe më jep prap gëzimin për të rifilluar.
Të falënderoj, o Zot, sepse më do siç jam, 
më pranon deri në fund,
fal gjithmonë çdo mëkatë timin. Amen.

Nga Jeta liturgjike.

torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

RRI ME MUA, O ZOT.

Rri me mua, o Zot, kam nevojë të ndjej praninë tënde për të të mos braktisur.
Rri me mua, o Zot, sepse jam shumë i dobët,
e kam nevojë për ndihmën tënde për të mos u rrezuar kaq shpesh.
Rri me mua, o Zot, sepse Ti je jeta ime dhe pa Ty nuk mund të jetoj.
Rri me mua, o Zot, sepse Ti je drita ime, dhe pa Ty unë mbetëm në errësirë.
Rri me mua, o Zot, që të dëgjoj zërin tënd dhe të ndjek.
Rri me mua, o Zot, sepse dëshiroj të dua shumë dhe të jetoj gjithmonë së bashku me Ty.
Rri me mua, o Zot, dhe me të gjithë familjen time,
që të jetojmë të bashkuar në dashurinë tënde,
dhe një ditë të gjithë së bashku të mund të këndojmë lavdet e tua në amshim.
Amen.

NGA JETA LITURGJIKE.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

TË DUA, HYJI IM,
Dhe dëshira ime e vetme është që të të dua,
deri në frymëmarrjen e fundit të jetës sime.
Të dua, o Hyj, pafundësisht i dashur,
dhe preferoj më mirë të vdes duke të dashur, 
sesa të jetoj një moment të vetëm pa të dashur.
Të dua, o Zot, e të kërkoj vetëm të dua, o Hyji im, 
e dëshiroj qiellin vetëm që të kem lumturinë 
të të dua përsosmërisht.
Hyj im, në qoftë se gjuha ime nuk mund të thotë në çdo çast:
“Të dua”, dua që zemra ime të ta përsërisë 
sa herë të marrë frymë.
“Të dua, Shpëtimtari im hyjnor,
sepse u kryqëzove për mua,
dhe më mban këtu në tokë të kryqëzuar me ty.
Hyji im, më jep hirin të vdes duke të dashur
Dhe duke e ditur se të dua”.

Shën Jean Marie Vianney: nga Jeta liturgjike.

----------


## torrkerry

PSALMI 131.

SHPIRTI I FËMIJËRISË.

O Zot, nuk krenohet zemra ime,
as s’madhështohen sytë e mi, 
as nuk jepem pas punëve të mëdha,
as pas sendeve që janë mbi fuqi të mia.

Vërtet shpirtin e kam të qetë e të kthjellët
si foshnja e mëkur në parzmën e nënës, 
si kërthi është shpirti im në mua.

Le të shpresojë Israeli në Zotin,
tash e për gjithmonë e jetës.


torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

LUTJA E BESIMTARËVE TË SHEKULLIT XX.

PYETJA E VETME.
O Zot Jezus, pyetja më e madhe,
me të vërtetë pyetja e vetme
është: Kush je ti, o Jezus?
Që shumë njerëz të kanë dashur,
që shumë tjerë të kanë urryer,
kur ti ishe në mesin tonë;
të parët kanë arritur të të adhurojnë,
e të tjerët të kanë dënuar me vdekje në kryq.
Kush je ti, o Zot, që unë të dua e të adhuroj
si të pranishëm, sot, këtu, si një njeri i vërtetë.

Marcel Legaut


Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

KUDO UNË SHKOJ, TI!

Kudo unë shkoj, ti!
Kudo unë pushoj, ti! 
Vetëm ti, përsëri ti, gjithmonë ti!
ti, ti, ti!
Nëse gjërat shiojnë miurë, ti!
Nëse vuaj, ti!
Vetëm ti, përsëri ti, gjithmonë ti!
ti, ti, ti!
Qiell, ti, tokë, ti,
sipër ti, postë ti,
ku sillem, ku ngul sytë, 
vetëm ti, përsëri ti, gjithmonë ti!
ti, ti, ti!

MARTIN BUBER

----------


## torrkerry

O ZOT I MADH I VËRTETË

O Zot i madh i vërtetë,
dhe bërës i gjithsisë, 
që jep dritë që jep jetë
natyrës dhe njerëzisë.

Ti ke tërë fuqinë,
se ti botën e urdhëron,
sa lëvizin dhe sa rinë
ti i këmben dhe ti i ndron!

Ti bën dete të valojnë
errat të fryjnë me nxitim
edhe rehtë të gjëmojnë
botën ta tundin paa pushin.

Ti bërë diell edhe hënë
yjtë dhe hapësirë
që të gjitha i ke vënë
me mjeshtëri dhe me hirë.

Ja njeriu sa i çquar!
gjithë ç’ke bërë si i sheh,
tynë duke të lëvduar
për Zot të vërtetë të njeh.

ASDREMI PERËNDIJA

----------

